

Ecuador Spikes Halts Snowden's Asylum Because Julian Assange Is a Fame Hog - cobrausn
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2013/06/ecuador-snowden-asylum-julian-assange/66704/

======
gee_totes
I hope this spurs Snowden to take a step back from having Assange and
WikiLeaks do his PR. I always thought this was a terrible idea.

PR efforts from Assange/WikiLeaks need to be 100% focused on Bradley Manning.
They owe it to him to give him their undivided attention.

However, if Snowden wants to continue giving interviews and have media reps,
he's in a tough spot. His other main media contact, Glen Greenwald, struggles
with being perceived as a journalist because of his past history as an
activist. Greenwald wouldn't want to jeopardize his recently gained
journalistic integrity by doing something 'activist-y' like team up with
Snowden to plan media strategy (which is what Snowden really needs).

I think the best outcome in this scenario would be for a media-savvy activist
internet lawyer come out of an organization like EFF of Harvard and rep
Snowden.

------
ScottWhigham
For those who can't decipher the (awful) title:

"Ecuadorean President Rafael Correa has declared Edward Snowden's special
travel document to be invalid because he doesn't want WikiLeaks founder Julian
Assange to look like he's "running the show."

------
aclevernickname
So, Snowden is disappeared in Russia, and Ecuador halts Snowden's asylum
request. We've had no update on Snowden's whereabouts since his (missed)
flight to Havana, and don't even know if he's actually in the airport he's
reported to be stuck inside.

But let's blame this on Assange. We can spin this to make him look weaker for
trying to help. That will help to minimize the effect both of their efforts
have on the world. The "good guys" keep winning, and the "bad guys" keep
losing.

God Bless America.

------
bdfh42
I suspect that Assange would love another martyr - just as long as it is not
him.

